# Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)



## rob_TT (May 18, 2005)

My ESP light is constantly on, the fault code fund was:

01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)

Anyone know where to locate the sensor? ie is it a DIY job. Also are the stealers the only one's who will supply me with one? or can I purchase one elsewhere?


----------



## shadyzzz (Sep 17, 2006)

im having the same probs mate is your abs light on as well !!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

abs/esp light usually means an abs sensor but you need a diagnostic to confirm.

the G200 is under the steering column I believe and after installing you need to have vagcom to reset it to zero.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

ABS Sensors, removel and fitting info, G200 on page 45-15

Diagnostic and resetting/zeroing info, G200 on page 1-269


----------



## rob_TT (May 18, 2005)

shadyzzz said:


> im having the same probs mate is your abs light on as well !!


Yes its on constantly, had a vag check last night and its my lateral sensor.

Dealers want Â£104 

Is there an alternative supplier?

Rob


----------



## 121SC (Apr 18, 2005)

Snap - I posted this same problem on Monday (spooky) I am not sure there is any real problem with the car though only the faulty sensor. I understand this is an airbag and steering wheel off job so your Â£104 looks good. I got quoted Â£140 for the sensor then at least Â£200 to have it fitted. At least the garage didnt charge for the VAGCOM reading


----------



## Machineman (Apr 27, 2006)

> I understand this is an airbag and steering wheel off job so your Â£104 looks good.


I think Rob means Â£104 to supply only from a dealer.


----------



## rob_TT (May 18, 2005)

Chip_iTT said:


> ABS Sensors, removel and fitting info, G200 on page 45-15
> 
> Diagnostic and resetting/zeroing info, G200 on page 1-269


I assume that on page 45-15 when it says 'drivers side storage compartment' it is reffering to the service wallet compartment not the compartment behind drivers seat? The reason I'm assuming this is that the sensor will be situated by the RHS wheel? Correct?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

rob_TT said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > ABS Sensors, removel and fitting info, G200 on page 45-15
> ...


"Drivers side storage" is the panel under the steering wheel - what we know as the "lower dash panel".



121sc said:


> I understand this is an airbag and steering wheel off job so your Â£104 looks good.


No it isnt... thats is G85, steering angle sensor. G200, 202 and 251 are all under the dash


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm posting so i can find this again !! :lol:


----------



## johnrolfe (Jul 26, 2008)

hi all
ive the same fault yes it is located just above the brake/clutch pedals just below the steering column.you,ll see it when you remove the driver side lower dash.
john


----------



## patanga (Jul 7, 2010)

Does anyone know where exactly the G200 sensor is located. The tiny drawing in the workshop manual doesn't make it clear. I've removed the under dash cover (RHD vehicle by the way) & to the right of the steering column all I can see is a relay board and to the left of the column mounted high and in line with the clutch pedal is what looks like possibly two black box units mounted in a steel bracket. Are these the G200 & G251 sensors?... i've attached a photo with my finger pointing at the units.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

The smaller one of the 2 is the lateral sensor and the larger one is the steering angle sensor, the longtitude sensor is behind the glove box, this is the case with earlier cars up to 2001-2 I think, then after that they have combined sensors


----------



## patanga (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Markypoo.. That sounded so wrong saying that... Cheers.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

:lol: :wink:


----------



## patanga (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is the latest on my 1423 Lateral Acceleration Sensor error code. I might be speaking up too soon but I think the symptom may have been cured without having to go to the expense of replacing the sensor. Firstly I replaced the battery because I knew it to be faulty and low on voltage. This would have been the cause of numerous system communication error codes. Then after much research I found the G200 sensor and disconnected the terminal and sprayed it with contact cleaner and refitted it. I also pulled all of the fuses from the RH side of dash mounted fuse box to check for any that might have blown. This would have also worked the contacts in case any had become compromised. From there I took the car for a couple of good long runs and I cycled the ESP switch several times and leaving it on for a while to work that side of the system as well. I noted at this stage that the ESP switch was working much more reliably. (The switch wasn't doing anything at times previously.). Since then all seems to be working ok. Hoping that it stays that way too. Before going to great expense this might be worth trying if you are experiencing the same problem. All of this can be easily done by anyone with the correct size torque spit tool, a little patience and moderate auto aptitude. Cheers.


----------



## patanga (Jul 7, 2010)

Bummer... Worked great for a few days and then last night the ESP dash light came back on again. Back to the drawing board. Next step will be to replace the G200 sensor.


----------



## **wilkie** (Oct 28, 2009)

The sensor went on mine. I was checking eBay for ages as I didn't want to pay the £100+ at the dealers and eventually found one for £20 on eBay from an Audi A2. Same part number and works perfectly.


----------



## patanga (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks... Good info... Another trick I learned in my travels from an Alfa mechanic was to check the contact tension or pin drag on the sensor plug. To do this you will need to get a male contact pin from a similar style connection in the sensor. The three connection pins in the G200 sensor look to be a little smaller in diameter than a standard paperclip. (I couldn't get a paperclip to fit so don't try it or you might make the connection worse) Once you have the correct pin diameter push it in and feel the level of contact drag. If the drag on the pin is insufficient then the contact may be weak or intermittent which could be the cause of the failed sensor diagnostic. If the pin drag is inadequate then it may be able to be remedied by opening up the connection plug and then carefully depressing the pin securing or lock tabs using a lock picking tool so that you can gently pull the wire backwards out of the plug connection. Once you have the loose wire and metal female connector in your hand then press down gently on the pin drag adjustment tabs at the front of each of the three connectors (the colour coding of the three wires on mine was yellow with a purple trace, Yellow with a brown trace and yellow with a red trace) to increase the contact drag pressure. Then recheck the pin drag pressure using your test pins and if ok reassemble everything and recheck your handywork. Failing that, only then would I go down the path of replacing the sensor.


----------



## vwjim (Nov 27, 2011)

Does anyone know the part numbers for the Lateral and Longitudinal sensors?

I've a RHS 2000 quattro, and have had the fault codes read which is saying both sensors are faulty. So I like the idea of getting a used replacement rather than the £50+vat for the Long' and £110+vat for the Lat' sensor.

Are the sensors 'plug & play' or do they need setting up? As I don't have any VAGCOM kit, wondering if it's possible to do myself.

If they do need setting up, is the car driveable to get it somewhere to be setup?

thanks


----------



## nickt (Jul 20, 2012)

*Lateral Acceleration Sensor Repair*
Had fault code 01423 come up with associated sporadic illumination of ESP light. Stealer wanted £170.00 for replacement sensor. Bought the repair service in Germany ([email protected])via Ebay for £40. Excellent service, repaired sensor now fitted with 10 year guarantee, problem sorted. Highly recommended.


----------



## alex_uk (Jul 24, 2014)

nickt said:


> *Lateral Acceleration Sensor Repair*
> Had fault code 01423 come up with associated sporadic illumination of ESP light. Stealer wanted £170.00 for replacement sensor. Bought the repair service in Germany ([email protected])via Ebay for £40. Excellent service, repaired sensor now fitted with 10 year guarantee, problem sorted. Highly recommended.


hi i seen this ebay listing not today coz so far ebay is down 

can you advise how long it takes from time when you posted till you received it fixed?

can you drive without sensor?

i have my esp light from time to time sometimes few days is ok sometimes after every start show's up i need to sort it.

what is easiest way to access sensor?

thanks in advance for reply


----------



## nickt (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Alex- Lateral Movement sensor is accessed by removing under dash panel (RHD) don,t forget there are additional fixings holding panel behind the fuse box cover. Above clutch/brake pedal you will see two sensors, the smaller of the two is the G200 Lateral Movement. Easily unclipped and wiring plug removed.

My sensor took ten days from posting to return and refitting.

Was advised that car could be driven without sensor but steadily?


----------



## pj3 (Aug 13, 2014)

hi i have the same problem with esp light on but run diagnostics tool and no codes found now i am stumped as to what could be causing the light to stay on mine is a mk1 2005 150bhp


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

pj3 said:


> hi i have the same problem with esp light on but run diagnostics tool and no codes found now i am stumped as to what could be causing the light to stay on mine is a mk1 2005 150bhp


dead or disconnected maf would cause an esp light but there would be an ecu code for that, as to no codes, have you used VAGCOM/VCDS, aftermarket code readers sometimes will not see what the proper kit will pickup.

Also Aftermarket code readers can sometimes only interrogate the engine controller and you need to review ABS/Haldex to see if the fault is in those controllers.

Can you confirm what youve used for diagnostics?


----------

